#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Binnen maten flightcase 19"

## GuntherM

Hallo knutselaars,

Ik zou me graag modules willen laten maken op maat, 3 x 19" kastjes van 12U en 2 van 6U voor een home studio. Ik heb al enkele maten genomen van mijn bestaande flightcases van rackprofiel to rackprofiel, het éne meet 49,3 cm en het andere 46,8 cm, telkens andere afmetingen. Omdat dit echt op maat moet gemaakt worden, zou ik graag de standaard binnen maten weten van de breedte. Iemand die me hier kan mee helpen? 

Mvg
Gunther

----------


## MusicXtra

De binnenmaten van een 19" rack hangt af van het gebruikte rackprofiel.
Dit is vrij simpel te achterhalen door op een 19" apparaat aan weerszijden een stuk rackprofiel te schroeven en de breedte op te meten, buitenmaat rackprofielen is binnenmaat rack.

----------


## GuntherM

Hallo Musicxtra, 

dan kom ik op 493 mm met stalen rackprofielen, rare maat lijkt me?
Bedankt alvast voor de tip, in deze moet ik zeker zijn omdat dit een dure grap gaat worden. En de schrijnwerker is niet echt op de hoogte van audio racks.

Bedankt,
Gunther

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hallo Musicxtra, 
> 
> dan kom ik op 493 mm met stalen rackprofielen, rare maat lijkt me?



Kan wel een rare maat zijn maar anders past je 19" apparatuur niet en dat is nog veel gekker bij een 19" rack. :EEK!: 
Overigens heb je meestal wel wat speling bij de meeste 19" frontjes, je zou de binnenmaat ook op 495 mm kunnen houden en tussen de rack-profielen en de kist ringen van 1 mm dik kunnen leggen.

----------


## @lex

Als je ze later met dikke stof of tapijt afwerkt, dien je ook met die dikte rekening te houden... Het is maar dat je het weet!

@lex

----------


## karel

Hallo Gunter,

19 inch = 48,8cm.

Let op dit zijn wel de strakke maten! Daarnaast is het zo dat er soms apparaten zijn die hier niet helemaal lekker inpassen. Neem daarom gerust een halve cm extra (49,5cm) zodat alle apparaten erin passen. Ook is het belangrijk om rekening te houden of je de cases gaat stofferen of gaat lakken. Ga je de cases stofferen zul je een paar mm extra moeten rekenen, maar niet te veel want je drukt het tapijt heel erg plat als je deze aantrekt met bout en moer.

Succes ermee!

----------


## MusicXtra

@Karel: Je snapt em niet helemaal, je vergeet dat het niet om de breedte van de apparatuur gaat maar om de breedte van de apparatuur inclusief de rack-profielen waar de apparatuur mee in de kist geschroefd wordt.

----------


## djspeakertje

...Maar daarom is het onderste stuk nog wel steeds van toepassing! Als je gaat stofferen wordt de ruimte tussen de zijwanden minder, en aangezien je rackprofielen en apparatuur er dan nog tussen moeten maakt dat wél weer uit :Wink: . En als je verft (warnex? Lak?), dan krijg je nog steeds een laagje erbij, en ookal is het maar een millimeter, die stukjes doen het hem net...


Daan

----------


## Jerronimo

Sorry voor het bumpen van een redelijk oud topic, maar ben op dit moment ook bezig met het zelf maken van een aantal 19'' flightcases voor mijn versterkers.
En ben dus ook aan het kijken welke binnenmaat ik nu moet aanhouden.

19 inch (19 x 25,4) is trouwens geen 488 maar 482,6 mm!
Dus zeg de versterker is 482,6 mm op zijn breedste punt (incl. rack-oren) en het aluminium(glij)rackprofiel heeft een materiaaldikte van 2,6mm.
Dus: 482,6 + 2x2,6 = 487,8 mm interne breedte van de flightcase, zeg met een beetje extra speling afgerond op 488mm dus ik vraag me af hoe je bij 495 mm komt?

----------


## speakertech

> Sorry voor het bumpen van een redelijk oud topic, maar ben op dit moment ook bezig met het zelf maken van een aantal 19'' flightcases voor mijn versterkers.
> En ben dus ook aan het kijken welke binnenmaat ik nu moet aanhouden.
> 
> 19 inch (19 x 25,4) is trouwens geen 488 maar 482,6 mm!
> Dus zeg de versterker is 482,6 mm op zijn breedste punt (incl. rack-oren) en het aluminium(glij)rackprofiel heeft een materiaaldikte van 2,6mm.
> Dus: 482,6 + 2x2,6 = 487,8 mm interne breedte van de flightcase, zeg met een beetje extra speling afgerond op 488mm dus ik vraag me af hoe je bij 495 mm komt?



Het gaat over de hartafstand van de kooimoeren of de sleuf waarin de glijmoeren komen. Niet alle rackprofielen zijn helaas gelijk, er zijn meerdere types. Verder komt er normaal tussen het profiel en de kist, aan weerszijden nog een strookje triplex van 5 mm.Dat is meestal nodig om uitsparingen met sloten etc erin te passeren, anders komt je profiel niet vlak te liggen.
De vrije ruimte tussen de rackprofielen is 450mm en de hartafstand van de bevestigings gaten voor de kooimoeren 465mm.
Advies: Voor je gaat bouwen, eerst bepalen welk rackprofiel je gaat gebruiken.
Gebruik je gestanste plaatstalen profielen, let dan ook op de spatiering van de gaten. Als je niet met het juiste gat begint, loop je boven of onder vast, met het monteren van de apparaten. Dat nadeel heeft glijrails weer niet.


Speakertech

----------

